# Thanksgiving in the Woods



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Yesterday I returned from a week long RV trip with my family for our Thanksgiving in the Woods. We had 6 RVs of folks there all week. Lots of food and fun. Thought I would share some pics.

Smoked my turkey on my Weber 22.5. Turned out great!



























































































































http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Exactly what we did. This was our 8th year camping and hunting for Turkey day. Nothing better.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I seen whoopie cookies(that's what we call them) in there. Now I need a glass of milk! Looks like a really great time!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, I like those whoopi pies too. My mother in law used to make them. The turkey looks perfect.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure am glad I done ate!!!! Always looking good brother!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Y'all!

The Whoopie Cookies were made by my Daughter. My wife and I went to Pennsylvania Dutch country this summer and had Whoopie Pies for the first time. We told her about them and she found the recipe for them on Pintrest. They turned out mighty good.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Funny, that's home for me.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome post and pics!


----------



## rubicon (Aug 24, 2014)

Looks like a good time was had.

sent using two cans and a piece of yarn


----------

